# tyrosine & hair loss



## shroomcanon (Oct 4, 2009)

2 quick questions:

1) will taking a tyrosine supplement help stop hair loss in hypothyroidism?
2) will taking a tyrosine supplement interfere with the effectiveness of levothyroxine (i know taking too much of any supplement is not a good idea, i'm just curious if a tyrosine supplement can assist the medication)?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

shroomcanon said:


> 2 quick questions:
> 
> 1) will taking a tyrosine supplement help stop hair loss in hypothyroidism?
> 2) will taking a tyrosine supplement interfere with the effectiveness of levothyroxine (i know taking too much of any supplement is not a good idea, i'm just curious if a tyrosine supplement can assist the medication)?


How are you doing today??? It has been my experience that the only thing that stops hair loss in hypothyroidism is getting your thyroxine replacement spot on so that you reach euthyroid state and maintain there.

I would be wary of taking tyrosine.............

Tyrosine is the precursor of the hormones threonine (a thyroid hormone), epinephrine and norepinephrine (adrenal/growth hormones). 
http://www.nutritional-supplements-health-guide.com/l-tyrosine-dosage.html

What thyroxine replacement are you on, how much and what do your last labs look like? Also, it would be wise to get your ferritin checked. Low ferritin can cause hair loss and most of us w/ thyroid disease have had low ferritin at one time or another. It should be 50 to 100.


----------

